# Well child visits & another E/M charge



## DrgGrl (Sep 7, 2007)

I work in a Family Practice office in which the physician frequently sees a child for their well child (preventative) visit and also charges them a seperate E/M visit.  For example, he recently saw a patient for their wcc.  This patient also has asthma so he addressed that as well.  There were no changes with the asthma, however, he did note that she has seasonal allergies beginning in April. He did advise her to try Rhinocort. This patient was charged a 99394, 99214, 94010 and 94760.  The question is whether the patient should only have been charged the 99394, 94010 and 94760 since there were no changes with the asthma.  Does anyone know the answer to this question?


----------



## rthames052006 (Sep 7, 2007)

According to the cpt book you can charge another visit if certain qualifications are met, was there enough documentation/workup to charge for a  separate visit! Without me seeing the visit note I cannot judge that but if you check in your cpt book ( I don't have mine right now) it guides you to make that decision.  Sorry I can't be of more help.

Roxanne


----------



## S Avara CPC (Nov 6, 2007)

If the patient was also seen for an illness and if there is enough documentation to support both you can bill for the prevenative visit as well as the E/M and any other tests/screenings performed on that day.  You would put the V--.- code on the preventative service and the illness dx code on the E/M visit and append a modifier 25.


----------

